# Introducing a future super hero - Finlay James - 11/10/10. Pics page 1, 2 & 3



## KittyVentura

Oh where to start? This will be long.. you ladies know I love to talk 

I guess it started with a sweep. I went for a sweep Thurs 7th at term + 3. My MW explained that while she was able to sweep me my cervix was pretty unripe etc and told me to not hold out much hope of going into labour naturally. She booked me in for an induction for term + 10. As I'd hoped for a water birth I was pretty bummed out.

The next night - Fri 8th - we had less movements so I went up for monitoring at 10pm. All was fine except that MW re-iterated that I was likely to need inuing at term + 10. Bummed even more.

Got home at 00:30... went to bed... woke up at 3am SOAKED. So I did what any woman in that situation would do. I woke my husband to tell him to get up, put the light on to see if I was really wet because I didn't want to get up for no reason. Lol. Needless to say I was drenched... as was the bed. Waters well and truly gone. Went to the loo and to clean myself up and lost pretty much my entire plug in one. That was pleasant.

Rang delivery and they said to go up but that I could bath first... so I had a bath and shaved my lady hairs off completely... not sure why but it felt important at the time.

Up at delivery they confirmed my waters had gone and hooked me up for some monitoring. Baby was fine but they claimed that because I was up before for monitoring it meant I had to stay in until he arrived. I begged to be allowed home but the MW insisted... though when they did a shift change and DH was getting ready to go the new MW couldn't see why they were keeping me in. So I was then allowed home with instructions to go up the next day (Sun 10th) at 8am to be induced if I wasn't in established labour.

I spent the rest of Saturday having on off contractions but nothing major. We went shopping and got loads of yummy labour snacks... which they didn't let me eat. Watched X-Factor (go team Kate) and went to bed all excited.

Labour didn't happen naturally so at 7:45 we headed up to the hospital... so I was definitely feeling "spirit broken" as it meant my water birth went bye bye. Ate a pasty... (little did I know that it would be the last thing I'd eat before giving birth... otherwise I'd have eaten 2) and got booked onto the induction ward thingy. A MW came to assess me, hooked me up to a monitor... who I became very close to and decided to name Marvin (I wasn't even on Entonox yet). I was hoping I'd be at least a bit dilated so I could just go on the hormone drip but in keeping with the pace of the rest of my "labour" I still had a pretty useless cervix which was not dilating... which made me even more bummed. 

So on with the pessary induction. The Midwife "popped" (how something can hurt so much and be referred to as popped is beyond me) the pessary behind my cervix and I had to lay flat for a MWs 30 mins (anyone else notice they work in a different time zone? 30 mins seems to be an hour, an hour is 2 hrs etc) to make sure it wouldn't slip out when I went to pee. After more monitoring and a few STROOOONG contractions I was finally allowed to go pee... of course the pessary slipped right out. I cried... not that it hurt... it just seemed everything with my delivery was going wrong.

So for painful insertion of pessary round 2 and more monitoring (you get why me and Marvin got close right?). Pains started coming in very strong. I knew they were contractions despite the MW insisting it was just period type pains from the pessary... HELLOOOO... Even Marvin knows it's contractions love. They hurt but were bearable.

Shortly later I was finally allowed some time away from Marvin. I grabbed the birthing ball and DH stuck Ferris Buellers Day Off on and we watched and bounced... except these contractions that were apparently in mine and Marv's head... seemed to be very close together and were hurting a lot. To to the point where I'd bounce a bit and than have to lean on the window ledge groaning as the contraction came in. We decided to time them. From 2-2:40 (I still have the note) they were 2 mins apart and lasting every 30 seconds or so. I realised I needed to get them to listen to me.

Luckily there was a shift change and who should come to see me but my newly appointed midHUSBAND - James. He took one look at me, hooked me back up to Marv and confirmed I was having intense (EG final stages of labour) contractions back to back. The pessary had made me "Hyper stimulated" which can happen sometimes and the pessary needed to be removed. While removing the pessary James found I had dilated... to a whole 1 cm... woooooo....:coffee: This was about 4pm. The idea was that removing it would allow my contractions to calm down to a more manageable level. Yeah right!!! They kept at that pace the whole time!

Because my waters had broken over 36 hours now they needed toget me down to delivery as soon as I was in labour (not established... just labour) to get me started on antibiotics. I needed 2 doses over 4 hrs to keep baby infection free. So off I went to delivery. It also meant Marv was with me to the end. As soon as I walked in I grabbed the gas and air and told Jo (MW) that I wanted an epidural. I won't lie... I was finding things unbearable. Jo checked to see how dilated I was now as it was 6pm by the time I was down on delivery. I was a very stretchy 3-4 (Finallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly!!!) :thumbup: and allowed my epi so the epi man was paged... or however they do it. 

The Entonox was good... it gave me something to focus on through the pain... SUCK, SUCK, SUCK etc. It also enabled me to say such things as "I feel like I'm paused" and "My voice is so slow". I also was able to make Inbetweeners jokes such as "I'm in a bubble and my fingers are sausages". But it wasn't good enough for me to cope... I knew I'd need other intervention if I had to carry on as I was.

So then Michael arrived and gave me my epi. I am eternaly grateful to Michael. He was so jolly, put me right at ease and gave me something amazing. 

The rest went like a dream. I had my husband and best friend there. I couldn't feel the pain but could feel pressure from every contraction. It meant I told anyone who would listen that I needed a poo... also that I had no pants on. We laughed and joked with Jo until she handed over to Tanya and a student - Charlie. The student was actually an old friend which was really nice. The time sped by... I was 5-6 cm at 8 and then at 10:30... FULLY DILATED. 

I wanted him to have 10/10/10 as his birthday but they made me wait until 11:55 before allowing me to push so he could come down further. Pushing was hard work but one of the most amazing things I've experienced. Pushing took 50 minutes. Finlay got a bit distressed and was having decelerations so after 20 mins of pushing they called a senior MW as they wanted to do an epis...cutty...thingy. It wasn't needed though and Charlie (student) guided me through the whole thing. I felt every urge to push, felt the burn as he crowned etc. 

DH and my best friend watched the whole thing from the business end with tears in their eyes, cheered me through it all and my gorgeous son - Finlay James - entered the world to plenty of weeping women at 00:44 11/10/10 weighing 7lb 7oz. He was whipped away to get him breathing as he was a bit blue and DH didn't get to cut the cord. He belted out after a rub down. Fin had an APGAR score of 7 at birth and 10 at 5 minutes.

He was given to DH to hold first (I requested this and think I was pretty selfless) and then put on me for skin to skin. He stayed on me a good hour while I was sorted out. I needed just 3 sticthes - one in my perinium and one in each labia. The MWs then left us to bond as a family.

We fed straight away and 5 days in and feeding is still going really well. At his check up today he'd only lost 1oz!!!

We went home later that same day!

I think that's about it. Motherhood is tiring but so rewarding and I never thought I could love anyone or anything as much as I love this feirce little booby sucker. He is quite perfect as you'll see. More pics on page 2 & 3 xxx
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 95









3.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 87









4.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 116









5.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 91









6.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 85


----------



## cadippoz

KittyVentura said:


> Oh where to start? This will be long.. you ladies know I love to talk
> 
> I guess it started with a sweep. I went for a sweep Thurs 7th at term + 3. My MW explained that while she was able to sweep me my cervix was pretty unripe etc and told me to not hold out much hope of going into labour naturally. She booked me in for an induction for term + 10. As I'd hoped for a water birth I was pretty bummed out.
> 
> The next night - Fri 8th - we had less movements so I went up for monitoring at 10pm. All was fine except that MW re-iterated that I was likely to need inuing at term + 10. Bummed even more.
> 
> Got home at 00:30... went to bed... woke up at 3am SOAKED. So I did what any woman in that situation would do. I woke my husband to tell him to get up, put the light on to see if I was really wet because I didn't want to get up for no reason. Lol. Needless to say I was drenched... as was the bed. Waters well and truly gone. Went to the loo and to clean myself up and lost pretty much my entire plug in one. That was pleasant.
> 
> Rang delivery and they said to go up but that I could bath first... so I had a bath and shaved my lady hairs off completely... not sure why but it felt important at the time.
> 
> Up at delivery they confirmed my waters had gone and hooked me up for some monitoring. Baby was fine but they claimed that because I was up before for monitoring it meant I had to stay in until he arrived. I begged to be allowed home but the MW insisted... though when they did a shift change and DH was getting ready to go the new MW couldn't see why they were keeping me in. So I was then allowed home with instructions to go up the next day (Sun 10th) at 8am to be induced if I wasn't in established labour.
> 
> I spent the rest of Saturday having on off contractions but nothing major. We went shopping and got loads of yummy labour snacks... which they didn't let me eat. Watched X-Factor (go team Kate) and went to bed all excited.
> 
> Labour didn't happen naturally so at 7:45 we headed up to the hospital... so I was definitely feeling "spirit broken" as it meant my water birth went bye bye. Ate a pasty... (little did I know that it would be the last thing I'd eat before giving birth... otherwise I'd have eaten 2) and got booked onto the induction ward thingy. A MW came to assess me, hooked me up to a monitor... who I became very close to and decided to name Marvin (I wasn't even on Entonox yet). I was hoping I'd be at least a bit dilated so I could just go on the hormone drip but in keeping with the pace of the rest of my "labour" I still had a pretty useless cervix which was not dilating... which made me even more bummed.
> 
> So on with the pessary induction. The Midwife "popped" (how something can hurt so much and be referred to as popped is beyond me) the pessary behind my cervix and I had to lay flat for a MWs 30 mins (anyone else notice they work in a different time zone? 30 mins seems to be an hour, an hour is 2 hrs etc) to make sure it wouldn't slip out when I went to pee. After more monitoring and a few STROOOONG contractions I was finally allowed to go pee... of course the pessary slipped right out. I cried... not that it hurt... it just seemed everything with my delivery was going wrong.
> 
> So for painful insertion of pessary round 2 and more monitoring (you get why me and Marvin got close right?). Pains started coming in very strong. I knew they were contractions despite the MW insisting it was just period type pains from the pessary... HELLOOOO... Even Marvin knows it's contractions love. They hurt but were bearable.
> 
> Shortly later I was finally allowed some time away from Marvin. I grabbed the birthing ball and DH stuck Ferris Buellers Day Off on and we watched and bounced... except these contractions that were apparently in mine and Marv's head... seemed to be very close together and were hurting a lot. To to the point where I'd bounce a bit and than have to lean on the window ledge groaning as the contraction came in. We decided to time them. From 2-2:40 (I still have the note) they were 2 mins apart and lasting every 30 seconds or so. I realised I needed to get them to listen to me.
> 
> Luckily there was a shift change and who should come to see me but my newly appointed midHUSBAND - James. He took one look at me, hooked me back up to Marv and confirmed I was having intense (EG final stages of labour) contractions back to back. The pessary had made me "Hyper stimulated" which can happen sometimes and the pessary needed to be removed. While removing the pessary James found I had dilated... to a whole 1 cm... woooooo....:coffee: This was about 4pm. The idea was that removing it would allow my contractions to calm down to a more manageable level. Yeah right!!! They kept at that pace the whole time!
> 
> Because my waters had broken over 36 hours now they needed toget me down to delivery as soon as I was in labour (not established... just labour) to get me started on antibiotics. I needed 2 doses over 4 hrs to keep baby infection free. So off I went to delivery. It also meant Marv was with me to the end. As soon as I walked in I grabbed the gas and air and told Jo (MW) that I wanted an epidural. I won't lie... I was finding things unbearable. Jo checked to see how dilated I was now as it was 6pm by the time I was down on delivery. I was a very stretchy 3-4 (Finallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly!!!) :thumbup: and allowed my epi so the epi man was paged... or however they do it.
> 
> The Entonox was good... it gave me something to focus on through the pain... SUCK, SUCK, SUCK etc. It also enabled me to say such things as "I feel like I'm paused" and "My voice is so slow". I also was able to make Inbetweeners jokes such as "I'm in a bubble and my fingers are sausages". But it wasn't good enough for me to cope... I knew I'd need other intervention if I had to carry on as I was.
> 
> So then Michael arrived and gave me my epi. I am eternaly grateful to Michael. He was so jolly, put me right at ease and gave me something amazing.
> 
> The rest went like a dream. I had my husband and best friend there. I couldn't feel the pain but could feel pressure from every contraction. It meant I told anyone who would listen that I needed a poo... also that I had no pants on. We laughed and joked with Jo until she handed over to Tanya and a student - Charlie. The student was actually an old friend which was really nice. The time sped by... I was 5-6 cm at 8 and then at 10:30... FULLY DILATED.
> 
> I wanted him to have 10/10/10 as his birthday but they made me wait until 11:55 before allowing me to push so he could come down further. Pushing was hard work but one of the most amazing things I've experienced. Pushing took 50 minutes. Finlay got a bit distressed and was having decelerations so after 20 mins of pushing they called a senior MW as they wanted to do an epis...cutty...thingy. It wasn't needed though and Charlie (student) guided me through the whole thing. I felt every urge to push, felt the burn as he crowned etc.
> 
> DH and my best friend watched the whole thing from the business end with tears in their eyes, cheered me through it all and my gorgeous son - Finlay James - entered the world to plenty of weeping women at 00:44 11/10/10 weighing 7lb 7oz. He was whipped away to get him breathing as he was a bit blue and DH didn't get to cut the cord. He belted out after a rub down. Fin had an APGAR score of 7 at birth and 10 at 5 minutes.
> 
> He was given to DH to hold first (I requested this and think I was pretty selfless) and then put on me for skin to skin. He stayed on me a good hour while I was sorted out. I needed just 3 sticthes - one in my perinium and one in each labia. The MWs then left us to bond as a family.
> 
> We fed straight away and 5 days in and feeding is still going really well. At his check up today he'd only lost 1oz!!!
> 
> We went home later that same day!
> 
> I think that's about it. Motherhood is tiring but so rewarding and I never thought I could love anyone or anything as much as I love this feirce little booby sucker. He is quite perfect as you'll see. xxx

ms cornock - is that you??!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Used to be... Mrs Croton now. Who's this? xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! He is gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

wow what a loooong few days for you honey! But well done you did sooo well and Finlay is of course absolutely adorable xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## jogami

He is stunning, congrats Mommy :D xxx


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations he is so lovely :) xx


----------



## berticles21

Aw well done hun!! Loved your story, it did make me chuckle, wish I'd have named the machines lol xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

how perfect!


----------



## kfarb

He's precious!


----------



## cadippoz

KittyVentura said:


> Used to be... Mrs Croton now. Who's this? xx

i sent you a PM :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww thanks you guys. Didn't realise just how much I'd written... I'm impressed anyone has read it lol xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Here are some more pics of him for you all to enjoy! I'm a very proud mummy with 3 cameras to put to use xx
 



Attached Files:







7.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 35









8.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 36









9.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 34









10.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 35









11.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## jen1604

He is just beautiful.

Reading your birth story made me feel a bit tearful and very broody.Millions of congratulations mama! x


----------



## kiwimama

What a lovely story - congrats on little Finlay - he's just gorgeous!


----------



## Newt4

He is lovely!


----------



## MrsO13

Aww he is lovely, so cute :) what a great birth story aswell, thanks for sharing it. 
xx


----------



## bumbleberry

What a great birth story, he's just adorable. Thanks for sharing it :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congratulations hun, he's so adorable!!!! :flower: x


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations! He looks perfect x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

He looks lovely hun! So interesting to read other storys, they are all soooooo different...Well done xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats and well done, he is so adorble.


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## venusrockstar

He is adorable.

LOVE the name!


----------



## isil

your birth story is hilarious :lol: you have a really wonderful writing style! A lot of your story (the whole pessary rubbish and lots of monitoring) is v.similar to mine and I also love your bfing photo as it reminds me of feeding my boy :cloud9: He's gorgeous, well done you! I'd have been screaming 'I want him out NOW, he cannot be born on the 11th, has to be 10!'


----------



## SwissMiss

Awww lil button nose! He's adorable! :cloud9: 
CONGRATS!


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooh surprise surprise... more pictures for you all :D

xxx
 



Attached Files:







18.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15









19.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 11









20.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12









21.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12









22.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jen1604

Kitty he just seems to be getting more and more perfect..Very broody lady over here!! x


----------



## Nicolle

excellent birth story! his beautiful! :) Congratulations xx


----------



## teal

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## KittyVentura

How fast the time goes :cry:

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/085f367b2cbd843598c32b74c5a2d360.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/35b72fd0460a77534a8bddc87fcc791b.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/b81b764d1922fe049765b9a619808436.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/9ce234e48e007c9476d6d225f3f8168f.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/3a3e382831e4af98724a4c812296172a.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/0326c979542ee9d93b09d900ec035612.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/99eea348fe2868d64808c80a1ec65ba1.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/e0b7d5f46f034b74901843e6d205a7ec.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/2a3df38d3be4fa94650037dc2707abbc.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/d72dcb646a4dffb1b02342e98922720c.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/106409814ce533ffe2297cc509fe466c.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/602d097dfafadac09a2df2ce116e95e6.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/0440f76c038d8c31d7df54aa2277aeb2.jpg


----------



## rosie272

Awww, what beautiful blonde curls :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

He is gorgeous! Lovely hair!


----------



## SharonF

Lovely update!


----------

